# gentoo devenu escargot!

## moon69

salut,

depuis kelke jours, ma gentoo abituel est devenu toute lente

j'ai un kernel vanilla 2.4.22, gcc3.2.2

au boot il met un moment a mde donner la main, on dirais qu'il se fige

pareil quand je lance kde3.1.4 ou tout autre application ke ce soit en mode shell ou X

ya aucune trace de quoi que se soi dans les logs

la je suis un peu blocer, je voi pas d'ou ca peut venir

HELP!!

merci

----------

## magnet

utilise les commandes top et vmstat pour regarder quel sont les applications qui prennent des ressources sur ton systeme, et quel type de ressources manquent ( par exemple : pas assez de memoire,processeur trop lent... ).

as tu fait des changements dans ta configuration recement ?

----------

## anigel

Ce genre de mésaventure se produit aussi si tu trifouilles tes fichiers de configuration réseau, ou si tu as un quelconque problème réseau sur l'interface locale.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Peut être une mise à jour ayant remplacer les fichiers de configuration après un etc-update ?...

----------

## moon69

merci pr le coup de main!

ba pr ce ki est d'un top etc .. il n'y a rien, aucun process ne gene

par contre j'ai fait un upgrade du systeme, j'ai essayer de voir si c'etait pas le nouveau gcc3.2.3 alors sus repasser en 3.2.2 et kernel recompiler, rien pareil

j'ai quand mm une bonne config: athlon2200xp carte scsiu2w + 3dd  sscsi uw + 512 ddr +gfore5200 fx + sblive

ca ne le fait que demuis une semaine

mais j'ai changer de fai, et suis cher free avec freebox  :Smile:  mais la connection est sur une autre machine de mon reseau. pense pas que ca vienne de la

si jamais c'est a cause de l'upgrrade, comment savoir d'ou vient le bleme, comme j'ai aucun log!

merci

----------

## moon69

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ce genre de mésaventure se produit aussi si tu trifouilles tes fichiers de configuration réseau, ou si tu as un quelconque problème réseau sur l'interface locale.

 

en effet, cela vien du reseau , apres des test sans eth0 ca marche comme avant!

jai verifier le fichier /etc/conf.d/net et c'es ok, la mm conf qu'avant!

comment faire ?

merci

----------

## DuF

un problème dans le /etc/resolv.conf ou de route peut être ?

Si tu peux donner des infos là dessus.

----------

## moon69

vi j'avais oublier!  :Wink: 

resolv.conf:

*********************************

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 192.168.1.1

####### DNS free ADSL #####

nameserver 212.27.32.177

nameserver 213.27.32.176

*********************************

et route me donne:

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

***************************************************

voila, mon pc est relier a mon serveur debian, qui fait gateway

merci

----------

## moon69

ou est l'erreur ? est il possibme que ca vienne non pas de ma gentoo, mais de mon serveur debian ?

j'ai changer de FAI comme expliquer plut haut, sur ma debian j'ai 2 interfaces: 1 eth0 internet et 2 eth1 le local

merci de m'aider

----------

## Leander256

Ton fichier resolv.conf me semble louche, il y a trop de lignes.

La première déjà ne devrait pas y être, à moins que tu aies installé un serveur de noms (name server) du genre "bind" sur ta machine. La seconde aussi est en trop si tu n'as pas de serveur de noms sur la machine qui partage la connexion adsl.

Tu n'as probablement besoin que de:

```
####### DNS free ADSL #####

nameserver 212.27.32.177

nameserver 213.27.32.176

```

----------

## moon69

vi, corriger, jai supr la 1° ligne de resolv.conf

mais tjrs le mm bleme

----------

## bosozoku

Incroyable ! 

J'ai exactement le même problème. Je m'explique : j'utilise mon PC : aucun problème, je pars au resto et lorsque je reviens c'est une véritable tortue qui à remplacé mon ordinateur ! Hallucinant, je n'avais lancé aucun emerge, rien du tout. Je pige pas : DMA activé, kernel premptible bref aucun problème. Test sous knoppix : ça rame pas, c'est fluide,: normal au vu de ma config (athlon2600+, 512mo). Je finis par formatter, au premier démarrage de la nouvelle gentoo ça à l'air pas trop mal mais ça revient vite comme avant  :Sad: 

Je vais décrire et vous allez comprendre que je fais des efforts surhumains pour pas exploser mon PC à coups de lattes...

Ça démarre à peu près normalement quoique une fois sur deux c'est très lent. Arrivé au prompt il faut 5secondes pour me donner la min pour taper mon mdp. Pareil pour avoir le prompt bash. Aucun processus suspect pour le moment,pas d'updatedb (même avec ça faisait pas grand chose avant) rien. La commande startx qui ne me laissait rien voir du tout auparavant (X se lançait très vite) met maintenant 5secondes réelles pour afficher le message de X (parlant du wiki.X.org etc...) puis 1bonne minute pour lancer Fvwm (je vous dis pas gnome....). Faut ensuite compter pas loin de 5mn (c'est pas les 10secondes de moon69) ou même plus pour lancer Firefox. Je vous rassure une fois qu'il est en mémoire ça va à peu près, j'ai même attendu presque plus de 10mn pour lancer Eclipse !!

Bon je me dis que je vais lancer un petit urxvt... un peu moins de 10secondes pour avoir la main et lorsque je lance vim fichier, il faut encore 10secondes pour que je vois le fichier. Je ne vous parle pas des petits freezes de quelques secondes si je clic sur un bookmark dans firefox ou autre conneries de ce genre. Le comble est que si je lance enemy-territory ça ne rame pas !

Je vais réessayer sous knoppix tout de suite pour bien confirmer que ce n'est pas mon proc qui rend l'ame puis je désactiverai eth0 (en débranchant le cable en plus) et si ça ne marche toujours pas mieux, faudra voir le seul point positif : j'aurais plus de temps pour taffer mes cours.

----------

## Enlight

Vous venez d'upgrader quelquechose, quel ACCEPT_KEYWORDS?, y'a rien qui vous bourre les logs et qui pourrait nous mettre sur la voix?

edit : moi il m'est arrivé un truc semblable y'a peu à cause de ndiswrapper (je l'avais reloadé sans l'unloader) => pc à la rue, mais un reboot plus tard tout allais bien.

----------

## bosozoku

Je viens de réinstaller Gentoo et ça fait la même chose qu'il ya quelques heures avec une gentoo qui datait de plus d'un an.

Voici les dernières lignes de mon /var/log/messages. Il parle de gconf alors que je n'ai pas démarré Gnome (pas du tout), un problème de DMA également alors que le hdparm -d /dev/hda renvoie "on" : 

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 23 13:29:40 Carpatia (lucky-8459): starting (version 2.10.1), pid 8459 user 'lucky'
> 
> Nov 23 13:29:40 Carpatia (lucky-8459): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
> 
> Nov 23 13:29:40 Carpatia (lucky-8459): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lucky/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
> ...

 

Je re sous knoppix.

----------

## Enlight

Downgrade kernel d'urgence IMHO.

----------

## Enlight

Dites z'auriez pas des chipsets via tous les deux, des fois que?

----------

## anigel

Les soucis sur le DMA m'inquiètent un peu... As-tu activé le monitoring S.M.A.R.T. dans ton BIOS, pour ce disque dur ? Si non, fais-le rapidement, et vérifies ensuite que tout va bien (avec badblocks par exemple).

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis sous knoppix et absolument rien à dire : tout marche bien comme sur Gentoo ya quelques jours.

 *Quote:*   

> Downgrade kernel d'urgence IMHO.

 

Je veux bien mais le problème est apparu d'un coup alors que la machine tournait sans rien de spécial, pas de changement de kernel ni rien. Je vais le faire quand même mais c'est étonnant.

 *Quote:*   

> Dites z'auriez pas des chipsets via tous les deux, des fois que?

 

Je suis en full nforce2 : Asus AN8X.

 *Quote:*   

> Les soucis sur le DMA m'inquiètent un peu... As-tu activé le monitoring S.M.A.R.T. dans ton BIOS, pour ce disque dur ? Si non, fais-le rapidement, et vérifies ensuite que tout va bien (avec badblocks par exemple).

 

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que le monitoring S.M.A.R.T mais je vais regarder et installer badblocks.

----------

## geekounet

Moi quand mon pc avait ralenti comme ça, le hd était en train d'agoniser, j'ai juste eu le temps de faire mes sauvegardes et il est mort (le moteur apparemment).

----------

## bosozoku

Oui mais sauf que la ce n'est pas pareil car le problème n'intervient que sous Gentoo ! Enfin je n'ai pas de quoi tester autre chose que knoppix mais c'est tout de même un livecd et je suis vraiment soulagé de l'utiliser car c'est gentoo est pour l'instant quasi inutilisable (pour une utilisation desktop j'entend).

----------

## Zazbar

@bosozoku : Le probleme avec le livecd c'est que tout est chargé en RAM (le systeme, tout), donc ca ne travaille pas vraiment sur ton disque dur, c'est donc normal que ca tourne très bien ....

 Pour moi qu'un conseil : actives smart sur tes disques, testes les, et sauvegardes tout ... ca peut en effet etre un probleme de disque (surtout si ca a apparu du jour au lendemain ...) 

Voila mes 2 cents.  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

@moon69 : btw, je n'avais pas prêté attention au titre de ce thread, qui n'est pourtant pas conforme   :Twisted Evil:  . Peux-tu l'éditer stp ? Merci d'avance !

----------

## NiLuJe

Un thread vieux de 2 ans ça risque d'être tendu l'edit par le posteur originel ^^

----------

## kernelsensei

bordel, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date !

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bordel, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date !

 

Désolé j'ai fait une recherche sur les forums pour trouver un problème similaire au mien et j'ai pas fait attention à la date non plus.

Zazbar : le problème est que je n'ai pas l'argent pour racheter un disque. Je peux faire un sacrifice en utilisant le hdb et en supprimant pas mal de choses...

Comment activer le smart, je ne trouve pas ça dans le bios (j'ai une ASUS A7N8X), et puis le badblocks /dev/hda est très long j'ai pas eu le courage de le laisser tourner jusqu'au bout...

```
 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1504 MB in  2.01 seconds = 749.86 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   56 MB in  3.06 seconds =  18.31 MB/sec

 hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 285.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  4.94 seconds =   1.62 MB/sec

```

edit : je suis en train de me renseigner, la mémoire tampon est importante ? J'ai vu que la plupart ont une mémoire tampon de 8mo, si j'en prend un avec 2mo ça va se sentir ou c'est plutot pour les gens très éxigents ?

----------

## Zazbar

Normalement tu devrais avoir une option du genre :

HDD SMART Monitoring [disable/enable] <- il doit etre positionne sur disabled ...

ou bien un truc du genre :

HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability Disable/Enable

Je n'ai pas mon bios sous les yeux ... donc je sais pas trop quoi te dire ... sinon ta carte mere est ancienne ? (j'ai vu qu'il existait une mise a jour du bios (award il me semble que c'est celui la ?) qui permettait de faire du smart sur les hdds avec les anciens bios qui le supportaient pas ..)

----------

## anigel

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bordel, j'avais pas fait gaffe à la date !

 

LOL ! Pas mieux ! Mais ça prouve que boso a bien cherché avant de poster son problème. clap clap clap   :Very Happy:  !

PS : Je me disais aussi... Mais pourquoi k_s n'a-t'il pas encore fait la remarque ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : Je me disais aussi... Mais pourquoi k_s n'a-t'il pas encore fait la remarque ? 

 

Bah c'est la version CVS de kernel_senseï  qui tourne en ce moment, le core design a été complétement refondu (et l'avatar changé pour marquer le coup), il reste encore quelques bugs dans la fonction de parsing, je vais tenter de fixer mais je manque un peu de temps. Tout patch correctif sera le bien venu.

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

```
echo "app-system/kernel_senseï ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-system/kernel_senseï" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "app-system/kernel_senseï cvs" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -DNv kernel_senseï
```

----------

## kernelsensei

non, en fait, en ce moment, je laisse un peu les autres faire la remarque, c'est tout ... je partage quoi .. chuis pas comme ça !  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Mon problème à été résolu par la force des choses : je n'ai plus de PC...

J'ai soudain entendu une sorte de clignotant de voiture, j'ai vite compris que ça venait du disque dur, toutes les applis chargées en mémoire étaient encore utilisable quelques secondes mais tout le système s'est vite cassé la gueule avec des histoires d'erreur input/output, bref capout !

Bon faudra que je rachète un disque, merci quand même. Pouvez me dire quand même si la mémoire tampon est importante : c'est grave de prendre 2mo au lieu des 8mo habituels ?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est pas "grave" .. juste moins performant pour certaines operations ...

Mais ça éxiste encore des 2Mo ? Étonnant vu que j'ai un externe avec 16Mo de cache ... ca doit être un dino le truc ! Quelle marque ?

----------

## bosozoku

Ok je prendrais donc un 8mo car je suis pas très exigent mais j'ai pas envie de payer pour avoir une machine plus lente qu'elle ne l'était.

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/informatique/disque-dur/1-udma/type.html

Y'en a pas mal encore...

----------

## anigel

Je n'aurais qu'un conseil : Seagate 160 Go / 8 Mo : j'en ai 48 en prod, aucun SAV depuis presque 1 an. Bon, ce n'est pas une garantie de ne pas tomber sur le modèle qui va merdouiller, mais quand même, en général ça marche bien. Les perfs sont (très) légèrement en retrais vis-à-vis des ténors de la concurrence, mais par contre, le silence de fonctionnement est exemplaire !

----------

## NiLuJe

+1 pour de l'expérience perso avec du Seagate en PATA, tout bon, costaud, silencieux  :Wink: . (En SATA aucune idée par contre ^^)

----------

## bosozoku

Tu parles de celui la : 

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/informatique/disque-durgreg/11002/disque-dur-SEAGATE-Barracuda-160Go-Serial-ATA-7200t-8-Mo ?

Sur ma carte mère je n'ai que de l'ide, enfin udma 133 il me semble. SATA n'est pas trop évolué ?

----------

## anigel

Non, je pensais plutôt à ce modèle PATA, ton texte me laissant penser que tu n'étais pas équipé pour le SATA. On pourra noter la garantie, très longue, compte tenu du type de produit (5 ans).

----------

## _droop_

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> edit : je suis en train de me renseigner, la mémoire tampon est importante ? J'ai vu que la plupart ont une mémoire tampon de 8mo, si j'en prend un avec 2mo ça va se sentir ou c'est plutot pour les gens très éxigents ?

 

Bonjour,

Il y a une difference de performance entre 2mo et 8mo de cache. A ta place je n'hésiterais pas je prendrais une version 8 mo. (Enfin le gain dépend de l'utilisation du disque. Pour un disque peu utilisé (stockage), les versions 2 mo sont biens aussi).

Bonne journée.

edit :   :Embarassed:  j'ai du oublier de tourner la page avant de répondre. Je tiens une de ces formes aujourd'hui... encore désolé   :Embarassed: 

sinon +1 pour les seagate (surtout pour la garantie de 5 ans qui inspire confiance).

----------

## bosozoku

Ah si j'ai bien le SATA, ma carte mère n'est pas trop vieille. Ce sera donc  certainement un seagate ou un maxtor en SATA. Enfin je vais rester sous knoppix jusqu'à noel  :Sad: 

----------

